# Planted tank question



## theSICKNESS (Mar 3, 2011)

So I may start a small planted tank (29g) I read the article on starting a planted tank, good read, very informative 

With regards to injecting CO2 

I understand the science behind it, however way back when I had a goldfish tank, I had a ton of live plants that flourished without the help of CO2 being injected, via the methods outlined in the article.

plants were just put into the gravel bed and left and they grew like mad, and needed to be cut back frequently. 

The question I have is for a small planted tank (29G) is the injecting CO2 step necessary? Or was I just really lucky the first time around. 

Cheers


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

theSICKNESS said:


> So I may start a small planted tank (29g) I read the article on starting a planted tank, good read, very informative
> 
> With regards to injecting CO2
> 
> ...


I'd say it's all a matter of perspective. What you thought of as "growing like mad", someone else might think of as growing too slowly. 

It also depends on the plant. Some plants are easier to care for and grows faster than others. Other plants need CO2 injection to really do well.

Finally, it's also about the lighting: photosynthesis requires light + CO2. Injecting CO2 is all about achieving the correct balance between the amount of light you have and the amount of CO2 dissolved in the water.

In conclusion, injecting CO2 is not necessary, but it does make plants grow a lot quicker.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

light+ co2 will make the plants grow quicker, micro fertz will make it grow greener and macro fertz will prevent it from getting holes and make your red plants redder.


----------

